# Carly Simon



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Before there was Lana Del Rey, there was Carly Simon.






Yep, the good ole days of lovely songwriting.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Carly used to make my heart go pitter patter! As a young teen I would stare at the cover of You're So Vain for hours. LOL 

Love Coming Around Again btw!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

IN 1981 she released a collection of songs from "the great American songbook". I don't study these things, but was she the first of her rock generation to do so e.g. Ronstadt, Stewart etc? To my mind she did them better and I love this farily straight version of an underated song with some dark (modern) synth added.






(MM just thought Ferry released These Foolish Things 8 years earlier, but that wasn't solely from the "G.A.S.")


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Belowpar said:


> IN 1981 she released a collection of songs from "the great American songbook". I don't study these things, but was she the first of her rock generation to do so e.g. Ronstadt, Stewart etc? To my mind she did them better and I love this farily straight version of an underated song with some dark (modern) synth added.


Actually Ringo Starr recorded *Sentimental Journey* ten years earlier in 1970. Although *Sentimental Journey* might not have been all that well received I liked it a lot. Probably because I was already familiar with most every song on it and also because I was a huge Beatles fan at that time and loved anything the four released. Most of their solo albums do not hold up very well today but I still think *Sentimental Journey* is quite listenable.

Kevin


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

On checking the track listing, I bow on this one:tiphat:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sentimental_Journey_(Ringo_Starr_album)


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

This is a fair version of Jerome Kern's *All The Things You* are by Carly. She has a pleasant voice for this type of material but compare it to Kiri Te Kanawa's version below it. No comparison really!











Kevin


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Kevin thanks for that and I agree not Carly's finest moment. But I am alergic to Opera singers doing poplular song. Even Kern whose roots were firmly in Operetta didn't write long notes under EVERY vowel.

I love the song but struggle to think of a favourite version on Youtube so this will have to do for now.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really love her Hotcakes.


----------

